# Good .38 special ammo



## moonm (Dec 4, 2013)

Just picked up a Taurus model 85 revolver for CCW. Any recommendations for good self defense ammo? Thanks in advance.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

You can shoot +P rated ammo in that handgun. Almost all ammo manufacturers offer ammo designed for self-defense. Myself, I prefer Remington or Federal. It's been quite a few years since I've purchased any though, so I'm not familiar with the current offerings. 

Anyways, hollow-point ammo is good for SD. There are variations of it. But in the end, it all pretty much does the same stuff. 

Just stick to a good brand and then decide how many grain round you want. I tend to prefer a heavier grain round vs. a lighter one. 

BTW.....I'm not a big Taurus fan, but the model 85 isn't all that bad of a gun. Good luck to you and stay safe.


----------



## jdw68 (Nov 5, 2011)

Remington 158 gr +P LSWCHP
Speer Gold Dot 135 gr hp +P short barrel load
Corbon dpx 110 gr +P
Remington golden saber 125 gr +P

These work!


----------



## moonm (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks for the advice, guys!


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

Still a fan of the 158gr SWCHP....even in the short barrels.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Any box of 38 Special cartridges marked, 'for short barrels', or any 38 Special cartridge that uses a 110 to 135 grain bullet.

Speer Ammo - Short Barrel


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Glock Doctor said:


> Any box of 38 Special cartridges marked, 'for short barrels', or any 38 Special cartridge that uses a 110 to 135 grain bullet.
> 
> Speer Ammo - Short Barrel


So, they are now making rounds for short-barreled handguns?

It's been a long time since I've had to buy ammo. "Back then", ammo was ammo and barrel length really didn't make all that much difference.

I guess it's kinda like buying motor oil specifically formulated for 4x4's, SUV's or pick-up trucks...............


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah, I've got these CCI/Speer, 'short barrel' cartridges in my wife's, 3 inch barreled, Ruger SP-101. The only difference I can tell between this stuff and any other lightweight round is that the bullets are 135 grains rather than the 110, or 125 grain bullets that everybody used to reload for their short barreled pistols.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

I stash a S&W 642 J-frame snubby with CT laser grips within reach of my Man Cave TV recliner.
It's a "retired from CCW". Loaded with Win. +P 125 grain semi-jacketed Hollow Points. 
Kinda unique. A copper jacket runs in the rifling. Hollow lead forms the bullet nose.
The idea being to mushroom at relatively low velocity.

I am NOT a big fan of practicing with +P in 15-16 ounce snubbies. :mrgreen: 
Or my current CCW 15oz. SIG semi-auto either. But, that's what resides in them "just in case". 

My other house guns and my CCW gun usually are loaded with various "Golden Saber +P".

YMMV, lots of good defense ammo now. :smt1099


----------

